# 6 to 12 volt conversion



## 196thlib (Dec 8, 2014)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for a john deere a, to convert it from 
a 6volt to a 12 volt system, and what do I need to do the conversion.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

have u tried checking with your local tractor dealer(s) to see if they sell a conversion kit? that's the route i went with my 2N, and it couldn't have been easier. the kit included all the components needed and the necessary diagrams/instructions.


----------

